# Kein Witz ... Hechtkraut



## Frettchenfreund (9. Mai 2008)

Hallo Teichgemeinde!

Hier mal was ganz neues:

Hechtkraut wächst im Komposter fröhlich weiter.

Der Beweis:

 

Muß ich das Hechtkraut jetzt noch gießen?  

Ich lasse es mal einfach so und berichte weiter.

Wenn das Hechtkraut es bis zur Blüte im Komposter schafft, lade ich Euch auf ein  ein.

VERSPROCHEN!!


----------



## Trautchen (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kein Witz ...  Hechtkraut*

Guten Morgen, und wie selbstverständlich!!!  
Das nenne ich Überlebenstraining! Die hofft bestimmt, wenn sie groß und fett ist, pflanzt Du sie wieder ein und damit Du sie nicht übersiehst, hat sie schon mal ein Blatt rausgestreckt...


----------



## Annett (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kein Witz ...  Hechtkraut*

Moin Volker,

wieso kompostierst Du denn Hechtkraut? 
Du wärst es sicherlich an passender Stelle (Flohmarkt) reißend losgeworden. 


Jaja, ich weiß... der Aufwand. 
Kenn ich von den Seerosen zur Genüge.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kein Witz ... Hechtkraut*

Hallo Annett



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Volker,
> wieso kompostierst Du denn Hechtkraut?



Ich hatte zuviel bestellt und 2 sogar bei 321 eingestellt aber niemand wolte sie.

An Flohmarkt habe ich einfach zu der Zeit nicht gedacht.

Kann aber hier mal " *Komposthechtkraut* " anbieten.    

Der Text würde dann lauten:

Komposthechtkraut
Weg geschmissen aber Neuwertig
Nie eingesetzt
Guter Zustand ( zu erkennen an dem grünen Blatt )

usw.

Ich merke es erst jetzt ich habe den :gdaumen 

.


.


----------



## Eugen (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kein Witz ...  Hechtkraut*

Moin  Volker,

also, ich würde es nehmen.   

das wäre was für meine Badewanne.  
und als echte Rarität, bekäme es auch einen extra schönen Platz.
(natürlich mit Hinweisschild "Art,Herkunft" )

und ein Bild im Mini-Forum wäre dann natürlich auch angezeigt.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kein Witz ... Hechtkraut*

Hallo Eugen!

Ich habe mir überlegt das Komposthechtkraut jetzt zu Züchten.

Wenn ich dann viel habe, verkaufe ich es wie Du schon geschrieben hast als  "  echte Rarität " .

Juhu, in ein paar Jahren bin ich Reich!  :crazy 

Eugen Du bekommst natürlich eine Gratispflanze, wenn es soweit ist.  

.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kein Witz ... Hechtkraut*

Ach ich noch mal!

Hallo WERNER!

Kannst Dir schon mal einen Botanischen Namen ausdenken.
Bist dann mit 10 % beteiligt an meinen Millionen.  

Danke Werner


----------



## Trautchen (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kein Witz ...  Hechtkraut*

Pontederia cordokomposta, ich helf´Euch mal, ist mir grad so eingefallen...


----------



## Eugen (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kein Witz ...  Hechtkraut*



			
				Trautchen schrieb:
			
		

> Pontederia cordokomposta, ich helf´Euch mal, ist mir grad so eingefallen...



Hallo Trautchen,

Pontderia cordata  muß sein,  aber dann als Varietät *var. compost volkeriensis*


----------



## Trautchen (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kein Witz ...  Hechtkraut*

Na gut, Du bist der Experte, dann kannste das ja jetzt in die Datenbank aufnehmen... 

Schönste Pfingsten Euch allen!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kein Witz ...  Hechtkraut*

Hi Volker,

auf dem Komposthaufen haben ein Teil der Hechtkräuter bei mir auch den letzten Sommer verbracht. Im Herbst sind sie aber unter neuem Grünabfall verschwunden . Ist nur eine Frage der zur Verfügung wassermenge ob Sumpf/Wasserpflanzen auch außerhalb des Teiches weiterwachsen (Seerose hatte ich letztes Jahr sogar eine blühende im Kompost 

MfG Frank


----------



## ---Torsten--- (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kein Witz ...  Hechtkraut*

wie kann man nur eine seerose weg schmeißen


----------



## Eugen (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kein Witz ...  Hechtkraut*

Hallo Torsten,

ganz einfach, wenn man zuviele davon hat.  

Oder die Ableger von einer alten Seerose abmacht.

Oder den Kragen nicht voll bekommt (ich hab jetzt bald 14 St.   )
und irgendwann keinen Platz mehr hat


----------



## waterman (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kein Witz ...  Hechtkraut*

Das Leben ist ungerecht:
Die einen schmeißen weg, weil zu viel und die andere wären froh, wenn schon ein Blatt beim Hechtkraut mal richtig kommen würde. 
Ich habe zwar mittlerweile zwei kleine Ansätze von Wachstum beim Hechtkraut, aber verglichen mit allen anderrn Pflanzen im Teich, einfach nur jämmerlich.
Muss ich Geduld haben? Oder auf den Kompost werfen?
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Eugen (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kein Witz ...  Hechtkraut*

Einfach nur GEDULD, lieber Wil


----------



## waterman (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kein Witz ...  Hechtkraut*

Ja, sacht meine Frau auch... und Recht hat sie dann wohl auch...
Wenn du das auch sagst...
Geduldige Grüße von Wil


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kein Witz ...  Hechtkraut*

Hi Wil,

in was für einen Bodengrund hast Du dein Hechtkraut denn versenkt?
Hechtkraut ist eine Pflanze die schlammige/lehmhaltige Böden liebt . Bei Sand oder Kies tut es sich schwer da ihm Futter fehlt

MfG Frank


----------



## waterman (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kein Witz ...  Hechtkraut*

Hi Frank,
das hab ich befürchtet. Ich habe ein sehr mageres Substrat aus porösem Ton mit etwas Sand. Meinst Du ich soll in Lehm mit Sand umsetzen? Letztes Jahr war das Wachstum auch schon ziemlich mickerig. Oder mit Düngerkegeln düngen?

Gruß
Wil


----------

